# GMC accepted medical schools in Islamabad



## readnow1978 (Sep 9, 2018)

Asal'alaykum all. I'm a doctor based in the UK. I am hoping that my brother and son will inshallah get a seat in an Islamabad medical college at the end of this year. In the UK, doctors have to be registered with the GMC (general medical council) to work here. I rang them recently and they told me that they cannot guarantee that they will accept the MBBS qualification from any colleges in Pakistan. On their website they have a link to the world directory of medical schools which I checked and it includes Shifa, FUMC, wah, Al nafees, imdc, fazaia etc. But they still said that even if their names are on the world directory that doesn't guarantee that it will by accepted by the GMC. Also they said it might be possible that a college is accepted at the moment but in 5 years time it won't be, because maybe the curriculum has been changed. 
I'm really confused now, how do I ensure that the college they get enrolled in ,will be accepted by the GMC after 5 years once they qualify?


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

GMC is not in the business of verifying medical colleges. They don't go around the world checking out medical schools. That's the job of WHO. To take the PLAB the college from which the student graduates must be in the WHO's medical school directory. It is possible that something happens and the medical college after 5 years is no longer recognized by WHO, but then again that could happen to any college in the world including a British college (have never heard of this happening to any Pakistani medical college).


----------

